# Hệ thống Điện > VFD - biến tần >  chuyển đổi tín hiệu 0~10v và 4~20mA sang tín hiệu analog

## longbh88

*lựa chọn các dạng tín hiệu đầu vào bằng cách chuyển jumpers.*
Inputs 8 mức: 4/20mA, 0/20mA, 0/50mA, 10/50mA, 1/5mA, 0/5mA , 0/10Vdc, 0/1Vdc .
Connection 2 or 3 wirers đối với một số thiết bị đặc biệt.
*Output signals Vdc or mA Selectable output ranges:* 4/20mA, 0/20mA , 0/10Vdc, 0/1Vdc
Hiệu chỉnh tín hiệu thông qua 2 biến trở: Span và Offset
Nguồn cấp : 230Vac với mã ISC-P-0 và , 24Vdc ISC-P-6.
Tải tài liệu kèm theo tại đây[/COLOR]

Thông tin chi tiết và tài liệu kèm theo và các bộ chuyển đổi có tính năng khác, các bạn có thể xem thêm theo 
Hân hạnh hợp tác, và phát triển.

----------


## CKD

Lại một kiểu spam (mình nghĩ vậy).
1. 0-10V hay 4/20mA đều là tín hiệu analog. Có chăng là chuyển đổi qua lại 0-10 -> 0-4 mA hoặc ngược lại, hoặc qua mức khác. Vậy bản thân cái tiêu đề đã lạc đề.
2. Thấy có file đính kèm, xem thêm v.v... và lỗi định dạng thì chắc là do copy/paste.
3. Hợp tác & phát triển là thế nào?

Ở đây không phải khó khăn hay cổ hủ. Nhưng nếu là bạn mới, không rành thì sẽ trình bày kiểu khác. Nếu thuộc dạng cứng cựa, muốn cùng hợp tác phát triển cách trình bày cũng khác. Còn kiểu copy/paste mục đích chính là chèn back link. Bất chấp nội dung, không có sự tương tác thì mình đây chẵng ủng hộ. Không biết các bạn khác thế nào?
Mình nói điều này vì vừa qua có "cao thủ" nói này nói nọ khi mình bài trừ spam.

----------

biết tuốt, huynhbacan, mr.fun, suu_tam, TigerHN

----------


## suu_tam

Vâng em đã hợp tác với bác bằng cách đọc bài của bác longbh88

----------


## phuocviet346

Bác Long ruồi này là chúa đi spam các diễn đàn và facebook đó

----------

